# [EVDL] LiFePO4 shelf life?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I was curious what the shelf life of LiFePO4 batteries are? A guy on Ebay is selling some T-Sky's that he claims are new from 08' in Dallas.

I also heard from a distributor that the "Y" Yttrium in T-sky's batteries are just a stabalizer for patent purposes and don't have any positive or negative performance impact. Also heard the same for "MN" in the GBS batteries. probably leaning towards CALB at this point.

Best Regards,
Mark 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111031/ace46799/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> >
> > Hi,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Has anyone recently heard from or of Dave Kois?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > I was curious what the shelf life of LiFePO4 batteries are? A guy on Ebay
> > is selling some T-Sky's that he claims are new from 08' in Dallas.
> ...


----------

